# North Carolina



## paparocks (Mar 14, 2013)

Please introduce yourself to your NC community.
what region you're from
a small bio
If you are using mj for medical or recreational purposes.

This thread has been created as an activist hub as well as a meeting place. I would like to encourage all of it's readers to become active in the pursuit of the end of prohibition.
The medicinal uses for cannabis need to be spread,
Thanks Papa


----------



## lugnutsnugout (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi there! I'm from eastern nc and am fairly new to gardening. I use cannabis receationally but am very inetested in its medical uses and benefits. I have friends who suffer from cancer and are literally ashamed to admit that they use cannabis to help relieve their suffering. This is due to all of the negative connotations surrounding this marvelous plant. In any case I'm interested in learning as much as I can in order to produce a fine quality product for myself and those who I can help. Not selling weed. I am also intested in learning different ways to extract the thc efficiently without having to burn it. (One of my moms friends doesn't like the idea of smoking it and she really needs to stimulate her appetite). Anyway, I'm tired of the negative connotations and the intimidation from law officials ect ect ect. I say it should be legalized for its medical benefits if nothing else. Wake up north carolina! Its 2013


----------



## patriot1776 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm in blacksburg sc and am looking for volenteers to get a medicinal movment going here, if you want something done, do it yourself.

anyone there intrested ? let me know.

i'm thinking about getting a gang togeather to go to the capitals of nc and sc and protest and demand medicinal pot so we can medicate without swat teams kicking down our doors, killing our dogs and takeing us and all our stuff.

how long are we going to sit back and wait for someone else to do it.

well, i am someone else, i'm starting it, i need some help and people who do this to get on board.


----------



## phishtank (Mar 28, 2013)

NC is a tobacco state...so I don't see it being legalized medically or recreationally for a while. I'd love to see it legalized...so I wouldn't be forced to leave NC and move to california to do what I enjoy...but welcome to the south. If only we could find a way to re-write the bible and put cannabis use in it.


----------



## DonPepe (Mar 28, 2013)

phishtank said:


> NC is a tobacco state...so I don't see it being legalized medically or recreationally for a while. I'd love to see it legalized...so I wouldn't be forced to leave NC and move to california to do what I enjoy...but welcome to the south. If only we could find a way to re-write the bible and put cannabis use in it.


It certainly would help if the Bible said to smoke it, but you can't exactly blame the prohibition on the Bible. You can blame the Bible for teaching people not to do bad things, but it was the government that brainwashed America into labeling cannabis bad, not the Bible.


----------



## phishtank (Mar 28, 2013)

DonPepe said:


> It certainly would help if the Bible said to smoke it, but you can't exactly blame the prohibition on the Bible. You can blame the Bible for teaching people not to do bad things, but it was the government that brainwashed America into labeling cannabis bad, not the Bible.


Yeah for sure. Thanks to all of the industries that spent millions to make marijuana prohibition happen.


----------



## patriot1776 (Mar 28, 2013)

well you guys need to re-read the bible because it is in there, go to pot tv that have a whole video on it.

nc is kicking it around in comitee rght now, sc has introduced a bill in the past but i lack public support

we are the public, it's the squeaky wheel that gets the oil, not the quiet ones.

but you guys seem beat to me, have fun in california, what a cess pool of filth.


----------



## patriot1776 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm looking for people with a can do attitude, how do you think the other states got it ?

not from people who never tried ?

no, instead they tried and did it.

i dont mind trying and failing..

IT'S BETTER TO FAIL ON THE DOORSTEP OF VICTORY THEN TO HAVE NEVER TRIED AT ALL - GEORGE PATTON.

we have 18 states worth of statistics to prove the children wont be laying in the gutters with pot ozzing out their noses.

we have the revenue aspect, the hemp aspect to stimulate these dead bankrupt cotton towns.

i have never failed at anything I have ever done.

in 86 i took down my entire howe town police dept ( AURORA OHIO) and got the FBi to arrest them, for running a prostitution ring and subsequent cover up when i reported them.

I GOT A SGT ON THE POLICE DEPT ARRESTED AND SUSPENDED FOR NOT TURNING IN TAPES AND PICTURES I HAD.
I GOT THE SHERIFF/SAFETY DIRECTOR/COUNCILMAN AT LARGE ARRESTED FOR LEADING THE PROSTITUTION RING.

I took down a road superentendent molesting 40 little girls

i was shot in the back , i didnt even call 911 because I knew they did it, I'm a paramedic and treated myself.

i pushed on.. BY MYSELF..

and I won. they all went to prison.


this is nothing compared to that, have you ever tried to get police to arrest themselves ?

well i did and I got them arrested.

i can do this and I will.

but i need a few leaders to help out, not followers and sure as hell no ney sayers...

I mean, it's just a law change....it's not that hard.


----------



## Pappabear03 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi I just recently moved to NC (Raleigh area) from St. Louis Mo. I was in the Navy (Seabees Can Do) for 5 years and got out with a massive drinking problem, PTSD, TBI, and a whole list of other acronyms for conditions. I started to smoke when I got out for recreational purposes and found out that not only did it help with my depression but helped me quit drinking so much and helped me get my life back on track. Since I moved here its been pretty dry but I have my hopes up for the first time in a long time that this move will work out for me.


----------



## mo2oregon (Jul 18, 2013)

Former STLer here, too! I went the other direction... Oregon.


----------



## Pappabear03 (Jul 29, 2013)

lucky It seems like I came from the land of milk and honey compared to where I am now I can't find a connect to save my life


----------



## mo2oregon (Jul 30, 2013)

before I got my card out here, I was reduced to walking up to random people who look like potheads and asking, "can you to help me find weed?" Gas stations were the goldmine for me. It sucks looking for a connection when I'm not in my twenties. Kept getting that, "yeah right, narc" look. Best of luck


----------



## ADriftingGinger (Aug 27, 2013)

phishtank said:


> NC is a tobacco state...so I don't see it being legalized medically or recreationally for a while. I'd love to see it legalized...so I wouldn't be forced to leave NC and move to california to do what I enjoy...but welcome to the south. If only we could find a way to re-write the bible and put cannabis use in it.



Ok so im not really big on religion but I do know this the bible basically does say to smoke cannabis. Well maybe not smoke for se but to consume yes as in the first page the bible states "god put all plants that sow seed on earth for our consumption" now thats not word for word but close. So for any state in the bible belt that argument should be made if so many believe in the bible then why do they go against what it says?


----------

